# operación en anillo



## basiek.was

Se trata de un transformador eléctrico; por lo que leí hay dos tipos de operación - ¨radial¨ y ¨anillo¨. 
Alguna idea de cómo traducirlo?


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo *basiek.was*,

falls die Frage noch aktuell ist:
Ist es möglich, etwas mehr Kontext zu bekommen? 

Saludos


----------



## basiek.was

Es gibt eigentlich nicht viel Kontext; es geht um einen Trafo, der ¨en anillo¨ funktioniert oder ¨tipo anillo¨ ist.


----------



## Peterdg

Ringkerntransformator.

Mira aquí.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Peter,
das ist eben die Frage. Hier geht es um Betriebsarten. Transformator mit Ringkern ist eher eine Bauform.
Es könnte sich auch um sogenannte Verteiltransformatoren, welche  in der elektrischen Energieverteilung zum Transformieren des Drehstroms von der Mittelspannungs- auf die Niederspannungsebene eingesetzt werden, handeln. Elektrische Verteilungsnetze können Ringstrukturen oder strahlenförmige Strukturen haben.
Ich habe zum Beispiel im Netz dies gefunden:





> Transformadores y subestaciones
> conexión radial y en anillo
> Los transformadores de distribución tipo pedestal tanto monofásico como trifásico son utilizados en las redes de distribución subterránea ya sea para alimentación en anillo o radial.


Und dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeiten, die Wicklungen eines dreiphasigen Trafos in Stern- oder Dreieckschaltung anzuschließen. (Das scheint aber im Spanischen auch "conexión estrella-triángulo" zu sein.)
Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich der Trafo etwas näher beschreiben ließe.


----------



## Peterdg

Wer wird es sagen ohne mehr Kontext?


----------



## basiek.was

Ja, ich glaube es geht eher darum: 
http://es.scribd.com/doc/59990715/Concepto-Radial-y-Anillo#scribd

Der einzige Kontekt, den ich habe es: 
¨SUMINISTRO E INSTALACION DE TRANSFORMADOR TRIFASICO TIPO PEDESTAL, DE 1000 KVA, 13200/440-254 VOLTS, OPERACIÓN EN ANILLO¨
(es ist ein Kostenvoranschlag fuer die Elektroinstallationen in einer Fabrikhalle)


----------



## osa_menor

Dann sollte der gesuchte Begriff
"Einsatz im Ring" sein. (Im Englischen wäre es "loop"). Die Alternative (radial) wäre mit "Einsatz im Stich" zu übersetzen.

Viele Grüße aus Dresden,

Osa


----------



## basiek.was

Vielen Dank 
Gruesse aus Mexiko!


----------

